# One for my brother



## Brain M (Jul 26, 2016)

My brother is turning 30 so I decided to make him a knife, and finish an omage. Long story short, we went to a military auction and just previous, an old knife maker had just passed away. All his knife making equipment and materials were put into the auction by his wife and friend. We were the only ones to bid in the whole lot. When we got home and started looking through what we had bought, there were two knives in a cardboard box. I took them out and decided to finish them for my 2 brothers. They are the only one's I know of that are in existance. I finished the handles off with some spalted wood that I found in our large woodpile. All three of us spent many weeks over many years moving wood for from our grandfather's farm to our fathers home wood furnace. That was our penance for living there. If we wanted heat... we moved wood! Figured it would be a cool way to share sone good memories. I stabilized the wood scales myself.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2016)

Very cool. Those look gorgeous !!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 27, 2016)

Well done Brian. Nice choice of wood


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 27, 2016)

Shape of knife is awesome. Wood is perfect compliment. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jul 27, 2016)

Gorgeous knife. Tony


----------



## Brain M (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks everybody. I appreciate it. Now if only I could do cutom leather sheaths...


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 27, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Thanks everybody. I appreciate it. Now if only I could do cutom leather sheaths...


They're really not that difficult. The biggest expense is the tools you need.......as with most things.


----------



## Brain M (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah... and time.. that's what I don't have tight now. Wife in full Tom school, full time job, 3 kids 10 and under, small FFL side buisness and starting to introduce custom knives for sale for the FFL....


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd offer to make one for you, but I'd really need the knife to make sure the fit was right.


----------



## Brain M (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm sent.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 27, 2016)

Beautiful knives ... Hey you haven't forgot that I'm a long lost brother have you ... Here's a reminder ... When can I expect my knive? ... I'd lie my butt off to get one ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 27, 2016)

Might have to start making this knife for sale...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## JohnF (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice design and great handles. I really like the coloring and satin sheen of the scales.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 27, 2016)

Good looking knife!


----------

